# Came home to surprise at lunch..



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Today I walked into my back room and noticed both of my cats (declawed) playing with an excaped giant orange sub adult. After shooing off the cats and getting the frog into a shallow dish of water I inspected him and he appeared to escaped any open wounds. The problem is he had been out of humidity for some time and had dehydrated quite a bit. By the end of my hour lunch he had absorbed enough fluids to be moving around pretty well. My question is his eyes have what looks like cataracts due to drying out, can this be reversed or his he hopeless? I have had escapees in the past but have either found them way earlier or far too late so I have never seen this... I'm off in a couple hours and I'll see where he is at but thought I would see what feedback everyone could offer..
Thanks in advance!
Chris


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that buddy, way sucks! My female cobalt escaped awhile back remember? She had this weird spot on her back for several weeks that slowly went away. She has laid quite a few clutches for me since and she didnt move for 2 days after I found her on the floor (really Maree found her). Best of luck. Im glad you at least found him.

Shaw


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I would place the frog in an antibacterial bath (to fight off any infection from the cats pawing at it or even licking at it.

Including in the bath I would also have vitamins such as calcium and other options in liquid form.

Continue the baths everyday for at least a week to help the frog regain some of it's strength.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The eyes may heal up, but only time will tell.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just keep it hydrated and wait. I've seen something similar before, and the frog improved after a few weeks, after it shedded several times. I would not worry about adding calcium/vitamins and the like to the water.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cats are an excellent way to find escaped frogs, mine seem to know when i have a frog jump out and they just sit and stare dead at it, they wont go after it, but they do locate them so it makes it a lot easier for me to catch them. 

The cataracts should reverse themselves once the frog becomes fully hydrated, just keep an eye on it to make sure he is back to normal in teh next week or 2.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank goodness for cats!

I'm just glad you were able to find the frog before it was completely too late!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes this will go away over time in the eyes once he is fully back to hydration for a bit.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So how is the found escapee doing?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

My advice is : Give those rotten cats a treat! If it were not for them you may not have found the escapee! 

Wish I had some real advice to offer but I end up at the vet with just about any little thing. 
Hopefully all will be well.

Sally


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response.. 
After two days he seems to be doing a little better. His eyes have returned to normal but his color is still pretty pale and he hasn't shown an interest in food. He is in his own 5 gal, and spends most of the time in a shallow dish of r.o. water. I guess now it's a waiting game.. I will just keep misting and offering food in small ammounts and hopefully he pulls through. I'll post an update after work when I have gotten a chance to check him out. 
Thanks for the comments and advice! 
Chris


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, it's good to hear that he is doing better. Hopefully he makes it trough. Does he eat at all??


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh and as for the cats.. If I could just train them to put the escaped frog back instead of just pointing it out, I'd be in business!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Best of luck. We are all hopeful for you.


----------

